# Glow wands?



## a potato (Jul 13, 2013)

How do you get them?


----------



## Mint (Jul 13, 2013)

They're sold in December leading up to Winter Solstice. Isabelle gives out the blue one on Winter Solstice.


----------



## a potato (Jul 13, 2013)

Where are they sold?


----------



## Mint (Jul 13, 2013)

Eridan Ampora said:


> Where are they sold?



Nooklings. They replace the fortune cookies.


----------

